# Drinks tomorrow?



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone fancy meeting up for a few bevvies tomorrow evening or if that's too short notice how's about a Brunch Friday.

Please let me know what/which you fancy


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Isnt it a dry night tomorrow?


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Nope. Dryness ends tonight at 7:00pm.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Aaah..thats better


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Wait, I just found out it is 8:00pm. I stand corrected.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Thnx Cobra, was abit worried not to have a good time on the pool tomorrow...


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like its gonna be rocking this weekend


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, Guys..

Can i join you ? I dont hv anything to do over this long weekend ?

Regards
Nikhil


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

I'd love to but I'm still in the UK for a couple of weeks...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Perhaps another weekend then?


----------



## Scarlet_Horizon (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi there. I reckon it's high time I expand my social circle. Is it a boys club or is the opposite sex also welcome? & what's the age group?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you put a thread of date, location, time, it usually works better. Just randomly throwing out to have drinks, usually doesnt work well in the end, as people just continuously go back and forth about where and times.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

hii..any new activity ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

*Looking for friends..*

Hi, 

I wont mind making friendship with any age or nationalty. All are welcome ..is there any plan this weekend. im way bored


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

See..... this is what happens. Few will sit around and :argue: And then you will have a few who dont care, just want someone to make a decision so they can get out their house :frusty: Then you will have the quiet ones who just sit back and wait for someone to make the decision :boink:And then you have a few of us who have seen this play out over and over again and sit back and op2:


:director: Someone has to take the lead or you guys wont be going out.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

naresh24x7 said:


> hii..any new activity ?


I guess not BUT YOU CAN ORGANISE ONE


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll arrange something well in advance next time so that hopefully a decent number will show up. Not much point with only 2 or 3 of us


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I nearly want to put a thread up organizing drinks.... And I wont even get home until 8:30 and back to driving to work before 5am... so wouldnt be coming along. 

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/nightli...day?start_date=2011-06-30&end_date=2011-06-30

There is a number of new people as well as old people, who would probly come out. Oh where art though marcel and yoga girl????


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I nearly want to put a thread up organizing drinks.... And I wont even get home until 8:30 and back to driving to work before 5am... so wouldnt be coming along.
> 
> Nightlife Events On Today in Dubai - What's On - TimeOutDubai.com
> 
> There is a number of new people as well as old people, who would probly come out. Oh where art though marcel and yoga girl????


Sounds horrible hours you work Jynx. Hows about a Thursday night assuming you're off on a Friday? 

I have in the past organised some get togethers and they have turned out quite well.

Being a newbie on the forum and hoping to contribute as much as I can, it would be nice to meet as many as possible with the intention of being around here for as long as you'll endure me 

I understand your frustration with these get togethers starting off well and then tapering off for multiple reasons but I guess with only starting the thread yesterday a lot of peeps have already made plans. However, as suggested the next one I will submit a place, date and time in the hope of getting the ball rolling successfully.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

In a 134 more days  I will have a friday off  

I cant wait :target: as well as the forum and the people in my office 

Good luck on whatever event you might plan as well as all finding something to do tonight.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> In a 134 more days  I will have a friday off
> 
> I cant wait :target: as well as the forum and the people in my office
> 
> Good luck on whatever event you might plan as well as all finding something to do tonight.


Well we'll definitely have to have a drinks get together that night then :clap2: 

Hopefully we won't have to wait until then to get you out to meet us :tongue1:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a quiz night most mondays for the forum. Core group of us go (and usually win something). Almost always at the palm shoreline, bidi bondi.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> There is a quiz night most mondays for the forum. Core group of us go (and usually win something). Almost always at the palm shoreline, bidi bondi.


Played a few quizzes there. Might join you Monday if that's OK? What time do you normally arrive there and are there maximum numbers to teams? When I've entered before there's normally just been two of us


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

6 people to a team. One of the regulars isnt coming but we have a core group of four that usually goes. If there is more interest, we can always get a second table. We normally get there at like 7:45 (or running late the whole lot of us, rushing in at 8  ). 

I will post a thread tomorrow.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> 6 people to a team. One of the regulars isnt coming but we have a core group of four that usually goes. If there is more interest, we can always get a second table. We normally get there at like 7:45 (or running late the whole lot of us, rushing in at 8  ).
> 
> I will post a thread tomorrow.


Thanks Jynx


----------



## XyZ (Jun 30, 2011)

anyone going to BORACAY for some music, drinking and dancing tonight?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

XyZ said:


> anyone going to BORACAY for some music, drinking and dancing tonight?


Where's BORACAY? Never heard of it


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey guys. Sorry if I'm hijacking the thread here but just wanna let you know we are doing a brunch thing tomorrow for Canada Day. You guys are more than welcome to it  it would be nice to meet more people 

______________________________________________________________________
Sent from my HD2 using Expat Forum Android App


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> Hey guys. Sorry if I'm hijacking the thread here but just wanna let you know we are doing a brunch thing tomorrow for Canada Day. You guys are more than welcome to it  it would be nice to meet more people
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________
> Sent from my HD2 using Expat Forum Android App


No problem, sounds good. Where's the Brunch?


----------



## XyZ (Jun 30, 2011)

BORACAY is located in salahuddin road in asiana hotel near reef mall and crowne plaza

Its a place where you can dine, drink and dance or just listen to loud music  

They have 3 sets of live bands!!!


----------



## XyZ (Jun 30, 2011)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> Hey guys. Sorry if I'm hijacking the thread here but just wanna let you know we are doing a brunch thing tomorrow for Canada Day. You guys are more than welcome to it  it would be nice to meet more people
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________
> Sent from my HD2 using Expat Forum Android App


where and how much is the brunch?


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Nitro: wuts the prog after the brunch?


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

I just sent one of the mods details to update my post which sons happen soon but here is the just of it.

Brunch details:

Restaurant Name: Terra Firma
Location: Al Badia Golf Course (Festival City)
Date/Time: July 1st, 2011 @ 12pm (noon)
Restaurant Phone#: +971 (0) 4 701 1127/8

Details about their 'Roast and Grapes' brunch:
The brunch is served every Friday from noon until 4pm (last bookings from 2:30pm), and is priced AED 195 for food and soft drinks or AED 330 for food and selected alcoholic beverages.

After brunch, we could go ice skating at Dubai Mall. I have no idea how to skate so it should be fun falling all over the ice.

After that, its off to Golf and Shooting Club in Sharjah for the indoor shooting range and archery place. They have paintball too.

Post brunch activites can change based on popular vote  Sound good? Just PM W_Man or me if you are coming so we can add onto the brunch reservation. Plenty of room for everyone 

______________________________________________________________________
Sent from my HD2 using Expat Forum Android App


----------



## DubaiGuy30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Jynx,

Intriguing name, why did you choose that name?

I am also interested in Monday's QuizNight, please advise if there is room for another participant come Monday. I am five days into Dubai and need a few more specifics on location and other details. Is there a Metro stop to use or best to take a cab?

I moved to Dubai from the east coast, but I am a Round Rock native and look forward to chatting with you about my beloved Longhorns!

Keep me posted on the Monday details.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

DubaiGuy30 said:


> Hey Jynx,
> 
> Intriguing name, why did you choose that name?
> 
> ...


Have had the nick Jynx since I was like 12 or 13 when all the other kids used to tell me I jinxed stuff. Like if they were going to skip and say I should too, and I wouldnt and then they would get caught. Then they would say cuz I jinxed them. And it stuck through the years. 

 Ahh... my brother lives just shy of the round rock/georgetown border  And my storage unit with my truck, car and motorcycles is in round rock. Ahhhh... I love round rock 

I will post a thread tomm with details. No metro really near it. Going to have to cab it if you are going. Is out on the palm in the shoreline apartments.


----------

